# Women in Boston/North Shore Area?



## flythrough (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Ladies! Just wanted to see if there were many of you around Boston on here. I'm looking to get a 24-28 ft by May and will liveaboard it this summer (similar to camping, I know but that is what I like and can afford). I'm not a total beginner but pretty close and prefer to sail with women/ learn from women. Intend to sail as much as possible.

Will be looking for a potential private lesson or two plus an experienced sailing partner/ person looking to have fun. Beer and boat are on me, you bring your experience/ knowledge.

If any of you know of a boat for sale in good condition, under 29 ft, on the Atom's Good Ol' Boat list and less than $12K in the area, give me a shout out! I will also post this in another thread. Every boat I call on in yachtworld or craigslist is already under offer pending survey.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I suggest that you connect with, or visit one of the monthly meetings at the Pelagic Sailing Club in Boston. Pelagic Sailing Club | Dedicated to bringing together competent skippers and crew for their mutual sailing benefit in the New England area!


----------



## flythrough (Nov 11, 2014)

I was definitely going to check them out but thought I'd just put out some "feelers" now! You never know what amazing people you'll meet if you just ask...especially on a sailing forum!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

flythrough, sadly there aren't many women who regularly participate on SailNet. More, I suspect, lurk rather than post.

Best of luck with your search and welcome to SailNet.


----------



## Runshari (Feb 18, 2013)

You nailed it, Donna. I lurk all the time, but rarely post. I wish more women would post - there's so much knowledge and experience here. Flythrough, good luck with your quest for the perfect boat!


----------



## iamregina (Mar 14, 2016)

Good luck though!


----------

